# Marzocchi 888 RC 2005 200mm and 170mm



## Davy-g (Sep 13, 2009)

how can one visually distinguish the 200mm fork from the 170mm forks.. as both models are the same length!! 
I know the weight is different, but weight can change if oil is lost or too much added during a service???

Tenneco Marzocchi Suspension - 2005 Extreme Freeride/Downhill forks - 888 RC


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm fairly certain they aren't the same length. The biggest tell is the amount of exposed stanchion. On the 200, it's right about 200 +/- from the seal lip to the lower limit line. The 170 is shorter. You can tell visually if you see them side by side and study them enough...some look longer.

I believe there's something to the upper stanchions too, though I could be wrong. I've owned both an 05 170 (which i sold) and an 05 200, which I currently have, but I haven't had them in my hands at the same time. The only mechanical difference, to my understanding, is the cartridges are longer in the 200, and those are what you need to swap between forks to get 200mm.

I'd consider parting with my 200 888RC if you need it, or buying your lowers if you have some you can't use!


----------



## Davy-g (Sep 13, 2009)

cheers bud...

I lifted this from the zocchi website..


Stroke Fork length Steer tube-wheel offset 
Weight170605 mm.43.5 mm.3297 g.200605 mm.43.5 mm.3307 g.

I am looking at a set of 05 888rc's at the moment... I just don't wanna shell out to find they are the 170mm version.... here is the only pic I have to go by...


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

170s. I'd bet money on it. Here's a 200 for reference: Marzocchi 888 RV 2009 - Pinkbike

The exposed stanchion looks quite a bit different.


----------



## Davy-g (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh...Bugga!!! , cheers bud for the info and the link to the pic..... I have asked the seller to measure the exposed stanchion... will let ya know what the outcome is..

thanks for the offer of your 888's bud.. but I reside in the UK...postage would be expensive...


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

True. Just throwing it out there. I'm on the hunt for viable lowers for my fork or selling off the parts I have for cash to put towards another fork.


----------



## Davy-g (Sep 13, 2009)

out of interest, what is the measurement of the exposed stanchion on your 200mm 888's.. cheers...:thumbsup:


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

I'll be happy to measure them once I get home. I will say I had no idea I had just bought a pair of 170s until I finally broke down and took a ruler to them. I measure the newer pair before and it was right around 200, but I'll get the right #s later.


----------



## Davy-g (Sep 13, 2009)

wos the numbers then bud..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

sorry about that, forgot to measure yesterday. I measure exactly 200mm from the upper lip of the seal to the "minimum" line. There may be some play there as I was using a ruler and my lines are quite faded, but yeah, 200 on the nose.


----------



## Davy-g (Sep 13, 2009)

Cheers Bud...much appreciated..:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Davy-g (Sep 13, 2009)

you were right on the money... the forks in the picture were 170mm travel versions..


----------



## sandwich (Sep 24, 2005)

Sorry dude, glad I could help a little though.

Good luck finding the right parts!


----------



## Davy-g (Sep 13, 2009)

your input was very much appreciated by me...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

